# my lovely campervan stolen



## gillypoof (Nov 14, 2013)

can people keep a lookout for my stolen toyota  hiace poptop camper please. there is a £500.00 reward for info leading to recovery.
it went nov 5th in the night. reg L327 JKO. 2.8 auto with 4wd bull-bar with spotlights. wind out awning wind deflectors.wooden steering wheel.on the bonnet and tailgate was a blue stencil of a sumo wrestler. inside rear kitchen webasta night-heater electric windows and air-con tinted windows. van is in very good condition inside and out and waxoiled 
. 2 tone body work,white with metalic blue/green panels.
has anyone else had the same experience of a relatively older small campervan beihg stolen.?i am in brighton
i am gutted,i spent ages getting the van,and it was superb. of course there is loads of personal and camping gear in it.
i always kept it "ready to go". never ment it to go without me though .


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Nov 14, 2013)

That is sad news and I hope you recover it.
This is a good place to post with so many readers of this site.

Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear that put pic up if you can and onto any forum even FB ! 
barstools


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear you have had your van stolen. I am travelling from Wales down to Surrey today, so I will be looking out for it. I'll also pass the details on to my family who live down that way.

Please let us know if/when you get it back, and here's hoping it will be in the same good condition on it's return.

Best wishes, Jackie


----------



## leewilliam (Nov 14, 2013)

*Facebook*

Sad news, there is a facebook page dedicated to finding and recovering stolen vehicles. I cant remember the name, but i'll do a little digging.
As i recall it seemed quite sucsessful.


----------



## maingate (Nov 14, 2013)

I have put the details on MHFacts. It is a big forum with a number of South Coast members.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks very smart & distinctive. We'll keep our eyes open.


----------



## Seannachie (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh dear, I am gutted for you but hope that you get your 'van back soon, and in good nick. If my words could help ease your pain and mitigate your loss I would write more, but they won't so I'll just say sorry.

Will keep your details close and my eyes open. Yours is a distinctive vehicle so should stand out from the crowd.

Best of luck.

;-)


----------



## dave and mary (Nov 14, 2013)

Motorhome buy sell      this is a Facebook page would be worth putting it on there, so sorry to hear your news.



      :drive:      :drive:


----------



## Deleted member 25439 (Nov 14, 2013)

Will keep a lookout for your van.  Sorry.


----------



## herbenny (Nov 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your van being stolen ......
I am not far from Brighton so will keep our eyes open.


----------



## gillypoof (Nov 14, 2013)

*thanks*

thanks people. its on facebook,its on ukcampsites. alerts on ebay and gumtree,with a local taxifirm and my lovely friend at swat marketing in brighton has done big poster drop. just trying to make it hot,and hopefully someone will ditch it.
i read in "the daily echo" that a man had the same model and year pinched in the night. the headline read " camper stolen before my eyes", whilst reading that,someone had commented they had had their camper stolen,which got me searching out stories in the press abt campers stolen. i think that maybe there are gangs that go for these smaller cheaper motor homes.
i did phone eastliegh police as the artical said anyone with info contact them. nice but could,nt/would,nt tell me if he got his van back,was there a gang operating.? data protection act prevented any answers. tried to get the police here to check no luck there either,"why do you believe a gang in hampshire would be operating in east sussex madam?" ...."well officer, if it were a gang that was holding up post offices, eventually they would move areas because they would have robbed all post offices in the area unless you caught them.."
  anyway, i am going on a bit. thanks for your kind comments


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry to here of your loss, keeping eyes open her in Southampton area.I have a rope handy to make a neck tie if the thief is caught.


----------



## oldish hippy (Nov 14, 2013)

just one thing if it is found please put up that fact as you might get areested when driving it if it is seen after it is found good luck with finding it


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 14, 2013)

ring ferry comps so they can look out for it ,a lot of stuff ends up in republic of ireland for parts.


----------



## Deleted member 37170 (Nov 14, 2013)

The Police will get nowhere unless......

The thief parks it on a yellow line.
Or a carpark without paying.
Or does 35 MPH in a 30 limit.
Or goes into London without having the correct documents.
Or more likely this one.... he's not wearing a seat belt. On a mobile phone or any other fine enableing item of motoring law.


----------



## invalid (Nov 14, 2013)

Bopper said:


> The Police will get nowhere unless......
> 
> The thief parks it on a yellow line.
> Or a carpark without paying.
> ...



You forgot tries to overnight camp near the sea side.
Will keep a lookout for your van in Devon. Hope we can all help in finding it for you.


----------



## tiderus (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi gillypoof,

Sadened by your recent loss. Sign of the times I'm afraid.

Question I'd like to ask is.

Was it covered by insurance. At least that would take the sting out of it.

Then there's the question of who would nick an older van.

I professional thief would not find it worth his while.

So that leads me to think that it maybe some one looking for a good engine, gearbox, tyres, etc.

Or other parts, as I know they can become expensive for any none current vans.

Plus what would it break up for with the awning, battery, and extras? 

If this were the case, you may find bits advertized on ebay?

Sounds like they may be a little thick to do such a thing.

So the van could be in their yard with the plates taken off.

Just a thought, but it's somewhere to start looking, as I'm sure will all of us.

All the very best, and hope it all works out well in the end.

Rgd's Graham.


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 14, 2013)

gillypoof said:


> can people keep a lookout for my stolen toyota  hiace poptop camper please. there is a £500.00 reward for info leading to recovery.
> it went nov 5th in the night. reg L327 JKO. 2.8 auto with 4wd bull-bar with spotlights. wind out awning wind deflectors.wooden steering wheel.on the bonnet and tailgate was a blue stencil of a sumo wrestler. inside rear kitchen webasta night-heater electric windows and air-con tinted windows. van is in very good condition inside and out and waxoiled View attachment 18568. 2 tone body work,white with metalic blue/green panels.
> has anyone else had the same experience of a relatively older small campervan beihg stolen.?i am in brighton
> i am gutted,i spent ages getting the van,and it was superb. of course there is loads of personal and camping gear in it.
> i always kept it "ready to go". never ment it to go without me though .



Please post pictures so that folks on here will know exactly what it looks like. Take pictures of all four sides. Passenger, driver, front and back. Also, for folks on here, spread the word around amongst your relatives and friends. Whatever happens, keep your chin up. Wish you all the best.


----------



## teckguy (Nov 14, 2013)

*Stolen Camper*

Will keep an eye open on our travels. Best of luck for it's recovery


----------



## Mike Young (Nov 14, 2013)

Very sorry to read about your loss, will keep our eyes peeled.


----------



## johnmac185 (Nov 14, 2013)

Bopper said:


> The Police will get nowhere unless......
> 
> The thief parks it on a yellow line.
> Or a carpark without paying.
> ...



H Gillypoof,,sorry about your loss,,in addition to above i think with all the A N P R's on a lot of police cars nowadays i think it will come on their radar soon,,,good luck,,,John


----------



## frontslide (Nov 14, 2013)

I have one of these and im always looking at them, will pay particular attention to pop tops, pm me any distinguishing marks etc.


----------



## GinaRon (Nov 14, 2013)

I am so sorry you must be devasted - we will keep a look out when travelling around.


----------



## maingate (Nov 14, 2013)

Somebody on Facts has said to check the road leading to the Brighton CC Site tonight. He reckons they could be up there sleeping in it.

Another one has said that if it is Brighton, contact Streamline Taxis. The drivers will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## lotty (Nov 14, 2013)

Im so sorry about your van 

I don't know if this will help but, I was recently told by a truck driver that there is a trend of the Eastern Eurpean's coming over and getting camper vans to live in when they first come over. Maybe worth a try looking about on wilding spots, industrial estates etc? 

I hope you get it back.


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sadly if it is a professions gang it will be gone  
They are paid to get particular things speed boats motorbikes cars ect, I am told nothing is safe if it is on a hit list, last story I was told was a motorbike and as they stole it the family where having a meat delivery so they took that as well  
I hope it is a local and is found


----------



## Beemer (Nov 15, 2013)

Sad news indeed!
I have been looking at smaller 4x4 vans like yours on ebay to buy, so i am sure if it comes past me on the road i would recognise it.
Heres hoping you get it back soon.


----------



## Geraldine (Nov 15, 2013)

Mandie and I will keep a look out over this way.In sunny Worthing!


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi gillypoof, sorry about ya loss, have you heard owt yet.?

jt


----------



## martyncc (Nov 17, 2013)

*we will help*

got print out on my dash .. it might come north


----------



## red ted (Nov 17, 2013)

*sorry*

Sorry !! we will look out for it we live near Manchester.  By now the reg plate may of been changed. Hope you find it 
 S





gillypoof said:


> can people keep a lookout for my stolen toyota  hiace poptop camper please. there is a £500.00 reward for info leading to recovery.
> it went nov 5th in the night. reg L327 JKO. 2.8 auto with 4wd bull-bar with spotlights. wind out awning wind deflectors.wooden steering wheel.on the bonnet and tailgate was a blue stencil of a sumo wrestler. inside rear kitchen webasta night-heater electric windows and air-con tinted windows. van is in very good condition inside and out and waxoiled View attachment 18568. 2 tone body work,white with metalic blue/green panels.
> has anyone else had the same experience of a relatively older small campervan beihg stolen.?i am in brighton
> i am gutted,i spent ages getting the van,and it was superb. of course there is loads of personal and camping gear in it.
> i always kept it "ready to go". never ment it to go without me though .


----------



## Viktor (Nov 18, 2013)

Could I suggest you join www.motorhomecraic.com and post there also?  Members are from across Northern and Southern Ireland.


----------



## gillypoof (Dec 31, 2013)

*stolen toyota hiace*

i got my van back.
it was found.
i
offered a reward and did a massive poster campaign.
a guy had driven past it on the way to work,then saw poster.
the police were surprised.
the insurance were h a a r d  work. saga, i think the name sez it all.

at first the damage looked like it was only the tailgate and bumper, but when opened ,floor was  buckled,a bit.
garage gave quote of £4200 est to sort it,same day as insurance offered £3200.....


l u c k i l y,
a nice woman textd me to say she had seen van on ebay.

it was,nt mine, but it could have been.....identical but no nightheater and aircon,...but it was on at £8200.

so printed all that off and got in touch with ombandsman..... yabba yabba they uped the repairs to £8000,
which no doubt the garage will make sure they use...

what a scam all this insurance malarky is, whilst i was waiting i got another opinion.
very nice man said he could fix it all up for £2000 using 2nd hand tailgate

tried to get money out of saga.said i,d take £5000 and get it fixed meself.....no way.
so 10th jan i should have van back.

thank you to all that looked.happy new year x


----------



## n brown (Dec 31, 2013)

funny,i had saga once,and they paid for a 5 grand repair on my van,which I had valued at 3 grand ! anyway well done on the recovery !


----------



## Rodeo (Dec 31, 2013)

Been watching this thread.Good to see you have it back! Good luck


----------



## GinaRon (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh that was a lovely end to a sat tale - so glad you got it back what a start to the new year - happy and safe travelling next year.:dance:


----------



## invalid (Dec 31, 2013)

Good for you, glad you got van back. We had ours stripped four years ago by a thieving company that then did a runner, we got only £8000, the police weren’t interested, and now we have to pay higher premiums for a claim we couldn’t do anything about. Always easier to screw the customer than catch the crook and punish or penalise them.


----------



## Sky (Dec 31, 2013)

Really pleased for you. 

Insurance is just a tax on poor people IMO.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 31, 2013)

Glad to hear you have it back. No chance of catching who nicked it????


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jan 1, 2014)

Well done been on the look when I first read about this landrovers have the same problem so I'm use to keeping an eye out in theses things well done again


----------

